# My humble screening / listening room



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Projector: Mitsubishi WD2000U
Preamp: Fosgate Audionics FAPT+
AMP: Harmon Kardon PA-5800 (soon to be upgraded)
Front Speakers: Rocket RS250 MKII (rest are soon to be ordered)
SUB: HSU VT3 MK2
DVD: Oppo 970
2 HTPC's
Screen: 92" Dalite HP "B" manual pulldown (soon to be upgraded to a Fixed screen)
16 GIK Acoustic Panels
Cband(4dtv receiver) DSR-922 with a HDD200 HDTV adapter
FTA Blindscan Reciever Coolsat 5000 Premium
Roku Labs HD1000 media viewer
DVDO VP50 video processor
Gefen 1:4 HDMI splitter (with audio)

Probably more items, but all that I can think of right now, I will post some pictures in the future.

Jim


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks like a great system Jim :bigsmile: , we need pics :jump:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

mikeb said:


> Looks like a great system Jim :bigsmile: , we need pics :jump:


x2
My next system is going to have a projector and I love seeing other peoples setup (so I can steal their ideas :T )


----------

